# Pigeon had an egg... im not sure what to do now?



## Breadsanonymous (Feb 12, 2015)

I have a Budapest short face tumbler pigeon. we originally found him last year around November or December, and he didn't have a leg ID tag. Anyways we kept him anyways. s today when I went to change his food... or should I say her, I found an egg. I didn't touch the egg nor got near it. honestly im not sure what to do about the egg. I've never owned a pigeon before, and I have no idea what to do with the egg. what do I need to know about this, I only have the one pigeon, who is the mother of the egg. What do I need to know, and what do I need to have?


----------



## Jemofirongate (Feb 15, 2014)

Exactly the same has just happened to my hen so Im reading and learning a lot at the moment!

Firstly the egg is not fertile if she hasnt been with a male bird.

Pigeons usually lay 2 eggs, one a couple of days after the first. Normally incubation doesnt start until the second egg is laid but if your hen is inexperienced then she might want to sit the first one. My hen has been sitting her first egg but this is her very first time!

It may not be a good idea to take the eggs away since she might just lay more. Egg laying takes a lot out of a hen. May be best just to let her do her thing until she loses interest in the eggs when they dont hatch

The conclusion I have drawn is the best thing you can do is to make sure you take care of all their health needs. Make sure your bird eats and drinks, put the dishes where she is sitting the egg so she can reach them. She may get stroppy or defensive on the nest but that would be normal behaviour protecting the nest - dont take it personally!

Make sure you take her off the nest from time to time during the day to let her poop, stretch and fly. The hen wont poop while shes on the nest so you need to take her off so she doesnt get bunged up.

The hen usually sits the nest from late afternoon through the night so its probably good to put her to bed when it gets dark so she has a more natural sleep pattern.

Finally, you need to watch her closely and check for any signs of ill health. Prt pigeons can get egg - bound with an egg stuck inside and it csn be fatal if not treated. To help combat this make sure she has a plentiful supply of calcium such as crushed oyster shell.

Good luck!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You might want to get 2 fake eggs so you can switch them out and just let her sit them as long as she will, or she will just keep having more every few weeks.
Dave


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our pigeon Fiona laid two a couple of weeks ago. I have left the eggs in with her so she won't lay more. Plus I give extra vitamins, calcium, and minerals in her food. Hope your bird is ok. If you are worried about egg binding the vet can do an ultrasound to rule out a retained egg. Luckily most birds don't have problems. If they do it is an emergency.


----------

